# Ludde



## Heidi Cecilie (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

wow, he looks bigger already! still so cute!!  
& his fur is so shiny!


----------



## Jerseypoo527 (Jun 25, 2010)

He's so cute!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

oh he is nice, looks like he will be a real curly boy. how is he settling in.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Lovely Little Ludde!


----------



## Heidi Cecilie (Aug 1, 2010)

kendal said:


> oh he is nice, looks like he will be a real curly boy. how is he settling in.


He's probably the most mellow dog I've ever had. He seems to have found his place in this family. The kids love him - and likewise. Yesterday, my 5-year old daughter was watching TV sitting on the floor. She held Ludde (buttocks down) and he fell asleep like a little rag doll over her thighs. He doesn't care about sounds (like someone using a hammer) or other really "sharp" noises. Earlier today he fell asleep on the kitchen floor, and he didn't mind me doing the dishes right over him.

He's with me at work and I'm using a crate for him there. Of course, he can be outside at times as well. He loves people - everybody. He's a little scared of other dogs though (but with "other dogs" he has only met 3 this far). We need to socialize more on that part. After being calm all day with me at work, he's quite active when we come home (but nothing compared to all the other dogs I've had). He's super in the car too. He falls asleep right away, and he sleeps in the car when I'm in the store etc.

Ludde is a very quick learner, and he now obeys "sit", "lay down", "sit up", "paw", "stay" and "go up" "go down". 

God, I love my dog


----------



## Molly's Mummy (Sep 27, 2010)

Oh wow he really does look like my puppy Molly.. he is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

He look s lovely,what a lovely coat and sounds to be doing great .... a great advert for cockapoos ... just why we love cockapoos x x


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

CutieCocoaCockapoo said:


> wow, he looks bigger already! still so cute!!
> & his fur is so shiny!


I was just thinking that. So shiny!  I love him!


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

I love love love his eyes!


----------

